# would a vehicle that is x/xl and select be worth the cost?



## robbie2618 (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a Ford Explorer with the third row seating so I drive X/XL, was thinking about getting a Suburban or Mercedes GL550. I have to have a full size suv to pull my boat so its not just for Uber but the Explorer does pull it just fine. Would it bring in that much more since it would be X, XL and Select? I'm just assuming that since it is all three it would get the most hits. Already have the 4.6 v8 so fuel consumption wouldn't be increased with either one over what I currently have.

Would love to hear from drivers already using a vehicle that is all three X/XL/Select, I am in the Tampa area.

Thanks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The Mercedes is going to take Premium, so that will change your fuel consumption. Wouldn't the Suburban be heaver than the Explorer?

Suburban will be better on maintenance than the Mercedes and more room inside than the GL, that's the way I'd go.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If you already need a xl type vehicle it won't hurt to have it be select eligible . Pay attention to fuel requirements. Premium gas is 50 to 70 cents more a gallon then regular .
Maybe the GL with the diesel engine, would be better for towing and it's similar priced to regular gas (depending on your market )

I do select and am strongly considering going select/xl very soon as I need an Suv


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

Not sure if it is the same elsewhere, but here you can not have a third row and qualify for select.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

DJ-916 said:


> Not sure if it is the same elsewhere, but here you can not have a third row and qualify for select.


What market ?
I know in Chicago and Denver you can do both


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

Northern CA


----------



## 8figgas (Jul 14, 2016)

Looking into trading my Jeep Grand Cherokee(X) for a Durango(X/XL). Another dilemma is should I go with the buckets for the second row or bench seat... But with the buckets, the third person in back is constantly climbing over which I wouldn't like...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You could always get another Explorer or maybe yours is already new enough but Tampa a 2013 Explorer is eligible for select


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

The problem isn't qualifying for all 3 but making it profitable for all 3. If you have a large, low mileage car, it's pretty good odds you'll lose money on UberX calls, so why take them?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> The problem isn't qualifying for all 3 but making it profitable for all 3. If you have a large, low mileage car, it's pretty good odds you'll lose money on UberX calls, so why take them?


I only take X calls when surge is over 2x (sometimes I'll take a 1.5x if I'm bored) or if I need rides to hit a bonus. 
However in Denver the airport is roughly 30 miles away from the city so a return X ride is better then coming back empty. Same thing if I end up far out of town eventually someone will be going to Denver or the airport so I'll accept X rides to get back to the city or airport


----------



## robbie2618 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. Another question I tried to have the option of receiving XL requests only and was told by Uber that they no longer let new drivers have XL only as a option. I find that I get very few XL requests as I stay busy with X calls. Do you guys ignore X calls to wait for the XL?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

robbie2618 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Another question I tried to have the option of receiving XL requests only and was told by Uber that they no longer let new drivers have XL only as a option. I find that I get very few XL requests as I stay busy with X calls. Do you guys ignore X calls to wait for the XL?


Keep pestering them. It could be market dependent, but some claim the same thing from their Uber Rep for select but I was able to add a Select Only profile about a month ago.


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

DJ-916 said:


> Not sure if it is the same elsewhere, but here you can not have a third row and qualify for select.


Anything that would qualify for SUV can drive Select. At least here in SLC. I drive select in my Suburban all weekend. I can't do SUV because it isn't black, but I get Select calls all the time. It took several weeks, but I was able to get a Select/XL only profile. I only sign on the the X profile when the surge is higher than 3.


----------



## Bill Durbin (Oct 17, 2016)

robbie2618 said:


> I have a Ford Explorer with the third row seating so I drive X/XL, was thinking about getting a Suburban or Mercedes GL550. I have to have a full size suv to pull my boat so its not just for Uber but the Explorer does pull it just fine. Would it bring in that much more since it would be X, XL and Select? I'm just assuming that since it is all three it would get the most hits. Already have the 4.6 v8 so fuel consumption wouldn't be increased with either one over what I currently have.
> 
> Would love to hear from drivers already using a vehicle that is all three X/XL/Select, I am in the Tampa area.
> 
> Thanks


I am a new driver so I have not seen numbers but I feel like most riders are going to go the cheapest route and stay with using X. Not sure how many riders would actually chose to pay the higher Select pricing. I would not purchase anything additional just to be able to provide Select unless you can find solid numbers to support the purchase. Good Luck!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

All depends on your market. 
Some markets have no demand for select others do 

I know Denver has a pretty solid select demand nowhere near X but you can do well on select. More then likely I'll be going from select to select/xl in 2017 as I need a new car anyway


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

Shad said:


> Anything that would qualify for SUV can drive Select. At least here in SLC. I drive select in my Suburban all weekend. I can't do SUV because it isn't black, but I get Select calls all the time. It took several weeks, but I was able to get a Select/XL only profile. I only sign on the the X profile when the surge is higher than 3.


quoted this because its very good advise. Good to have an X account to switch to when it surges high. I've seen 5x surges at times after concerts but not sure how it is in your area.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

robbie2618 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. Another question I tried to have the option of receiving XL requests only and was told by Uber that they no longer let new drivers have XL only as a option. I find that I get very few XL requests as I stay busy with X calls. Do you guys ignore X calls to wait for the XL?


No, i live in San Diego and the demand for XL is low. There isn't a lot of XL drivers also because your using 2x the amount of gas for a couple XL rides a day at most. I've gone all day with no XL pings.


----------



## 8debbie88 (Nov 8, 2016)

Is anyone in Portland, Or doing UberSelect? How is the market? I'm purchasing a used car this weekend and trying to decide if there is enough business to justify buying the more expensive car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jim, just how unlike everywhere else IS colorado???

70 cents more for premium gas? Diesel that costs more than regular?

Most places the step between grades is 10-15 cents....maybe 20 in overpriced areas of overpriced states....

Agreed on Select/XL though, as another Select driver I gotta say that does seem to be the optimal thing....



Jimmy Bernat said:


> If you already need a xl type vehicle it won't hurt to have it be select eligible . Pay attention to fuel requirements. Premium gas is 50 to 70 cents more a gallon then regular .
> Maybe the GL with the diesel engine, would be better for towing and it's similar priced to regular gas (depending on your market )
> 
> I do select and am strongly considering going select/xl very soon as I need an Suv


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Jim, just how unlike everywhere else IS colorado???
> 
> 70 cents more for premium gas? Diesel that costs more than regular?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what market you're in but I've spent time over the last few months in Missouri, Chicago and, Florida and all of them seemed about the same 50 to 70 cents more for premium over regular and diesel slightly more then regular but less then medium.

The major difference in grades seems to be over the last 18 months. It was always 10 to 15 cent more for each grade. Not sure what's up with that. I will say regular is crazy cheap here 1.79to 2.19 depending on the area


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Random local station, today, just cause I was doubting my memory:










Here it fluctuates based on location. There's places in LA that price diesel 399 in perpetuity - just cuz

Probably capitalizing on lost and confused out of towners....


Jimmy Bernat said:


> I'm not sure what market you're in but I've spent time over the last few months in Missouri, Chicago and, Florida and all of them seemed about the same 50 to 70 cents more for premium over regular and diesel slightly more then regular but less then medium.
> 
> The major difference in grades seems to be over the last 18 months. It was always 10 to 15 cent more for each grade. Not sure what's up with that. I will say regular is crazy cheap here 1.79to 2.19 depending on the area


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Depends how much U spend on ur car and the market your in.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Since I live in the middle of downtown denver this was the best example I could get on waze with diesel. This is a bit on the high side









I still think diesel is a better value compared to regular. But I still don't get the huge gap between grades. If it wasn't for the big gaps I wouldn't even care about premium vs regular


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Drebee said:


> Depends how much U spend on ur car and the market your in.


Yeah definitely depends on the year requirement in the area

In SoCal uberselect is 2008+ (so 2009+ soon) and XL is anything that passes muster for UberX & fits 7 people

2009 luxury SUV = quite affordable

...now if you're in a 2013-soon-2014+ market, then that's gonna HURT, unless you find something ex-livery or auction with a gazillion miles


----------

